# Fixing bands on forks for no hand slap. My test ok.



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

(Sorry for bad quality photos.)

Classical setting. The bands pass over the forks, front forks, and pouch / bands come back and slap fingers.









It's ok, but dangerous if the tape is insecure, here, the band clamping is not quite pulled:

















My test with around fifty shot with 2 differents slingshot :

The band finish on the forks ! No hand slap !

























I will continue the test, but for me it's really good because fed up of hand slap ... Only the forks too bases can not be mounted this way.


Xavier


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Over-the-top is the best set up of all kinds. Your band slaps your hand because your ammo is too light, what ammo do you shoot?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course it is always a matter of personal opinion on how to tie bands onto forks, but hand slap is an indicator of unused energy on an over the top slingshot. When you shoot too light of weight of shot for a given set of bands, you get more speed, but you waste a lot of energy. The heavier the shot weight from a slingshot the more energy it produces. The more the hand slap, the more energy that you are wasting. You don’t need a lot of speed to sight shoot at distance. I shoot at about 180 to 190 FPS most of the time and can hold a good group out to 50 meters. You just need to get familiar with your trajectory and learn how to compensate for it. If I want to shoot lighter shot, I just shoot lighter bands. If you shoot about the same speed with all sizes of shot you will become a better shoot overall. The reason that some styles of tying onto forks gives less hand slap than the over the top is the energy has been used up in the configuration instead of propelling the shot so you need to pull heavier bands to get the same speed. On flat bands that pulled on the near side instead of over the top you also lose band life from the bands slapping the fork because of the unused energy. -- Tex-shooter


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've seen it before, but I don't recommend that attachment; you may pop the band ties off by pulling too hard.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Of course it is always a matter of personal opinion on how to tie bands onto forks, but hand slap is an indicator of unused energy on an over the top slingshot. When you shoot too light of weight of shot for a given set of bands, you get more speed, but you waste a lot of energy. The heavier the shot weight from a slingshot the more energy it produces. The more the hand slap, the more energy that you are wasting. You don't need a lot of speed to sight shoot at distance. I shoot at about 180 to 190 FPS most of the time and can hold a good group out to 50 meters. You just need to get familiar with your trajectory and learn how to compensate for it. If I want to shoot lighter shot, I just shoot lighter bands. If you shoot about the same speed with all sizes of shot you will become a better shoot overall. The reason that some styles of tying onto forks gives less hand slap than the over the top is the energy has been used up in the configuration instead of propelling the shot so you need to pull heavier bands to get the same speed. On flat bands that pulled on the near side instead of over the top you also lose band life from the bands slapping the fork because of the unused energy. -- Tex-shooter


Thanks a lot for this write-up







, .......very informative for me being quite a newbie !

greetz ,







Holzwurm


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

My friend recently tied his the same way by accident (bonehead







), same result, no band slap.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

I shoot all kinds of ammo: stone (especially for my son), glass ball, steel ball, section of a steel bar for concrete.
Today, I made a lot of shot with this attachment (200 to 300 with my 2 son) with several slingshots, hand slap disappeared, what fun !
I shot with a slingshot with 20mm forks (Joerg put 25 mm or 1"), no hit forks, no hand slap.
In addition, it shoots faster with this attachment, because no wastes of time putting band on the fork.
Yes, the band must be secured. The band does not rub on the top of the fork and less wear.
I chose this attachment, for me is better.
But this is only my opinion !

Xavier


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Pre-mature breaks at or near the pouch are mainly caused by hitting the fork tips and brusing the rubber. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My experience is that if you want a really powerful slingshot, then hand slaps can't be avoided unless you add a "shield".

Even shooting very heavy, big lead ammo does not fully prevent the slaps. Attachment methods that make the bands hitting the fork does help, but the band set suffers from the impact. The more energy the bands have, the more severe these damages get.

You can do a few things, like flipping the frame forward. A lighter pouch helps, too. But the slaps still occur.

So you can do what Bill suggests and go moderate on the speed. If you want more power, prepare for the slap.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for your recommendations and suggestions.
But I'm stubborn, I will continue like that and I'll see what we get in time on the hardware.
Anyway, all my slingshot accepts the 2 mounting, it 's reversible if the idea takes me.
And out of the question for me to move to the tube, I love too the flat bands.

Xavier


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.nighthawkpublications.com/journal/journal182-3.htm


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very interesting!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Pre-mature breaks at or near the pouch are mainly caused by hitting the fork tips and brusing the rubber. -- Tex-Shooter


I have my own theory on that. I think it is caused by abrasion or cutting at high tension, which is why these tears initiate at the edge, not randomly over the band as they would from fork impact. Remember that elastic is much less flexible at or near the elastic limit, whereas when the bands hit the forks, elongation is negligible and more able to withstand damage.


----------

